# Ebi tank with pics and video of flower fan shrimp feeding



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

tank houses 30+ mixed grade crystal black shrimps from April and Pat and about the same number of red cherry shrimps from davej. also a baby l144 shrimp from april (1 inch atm)
feeding them shrimp ball food from shirakura as well as the shrimp lab one from pat, also put in some of the shrimplab mineral rock from pat

i realize its a bit thick, some of the limnophila aquatica are being held for a fellow member i think i'll end up with about 4 stems of that and 4 stems of hygro in the end and im looking for something to carpet the front once those limno's come out

got a second light from pets and ponds for 31 bucks today, heres how it looks atm

once it gets overloaded with shrimp i'll start culling the less desirable ones and either sell them cheap to members or feed them to my african cichlids and hopefully theyl get nicer and nicer over time.










thanks for looking 
feel free to post full tank shots of your own ebi or suggest ways to improve mine


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks nice. I love the Ebi background and how quiet it is.

Good luck and hopefully shrimplets will come soon.


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh very nice. I never noticed the ceramic tree before. Shrimps are so entertaining to watch.


----------



## curtisonrad19 (Oct 31, 2010)

> Shrimps are so entertaining to watch.


I agree!

And thats a wonderful little tank you have set up there =]


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

curtisonrad19 said:


> I agree!
> 
> And thats a wonderful little tank you have set up there =]


thanks 



Petah said:


> Oh very nice. I never noticed the ceramic tree before. Shrimps are so entertaining to watch.


i just put it in, it was too full of plants before lol


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

snapped a pic of the little l144, the 2 amano shrimps are the same size as him lol


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

tank looks great Mike! Is that a 3D background in there?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> tank looks great Mike! Is that a 3D background in there?


yep, comes with the ebi


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

very cool , I like that.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

nice setup you have there, am curious about the lights, whats the link for them?


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

very nice setup. im interested if you would be selling the less desired grades of your CBS.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

trevorhoang said:


> very nice setup. im interested if you would be selling the less desired grades of your CBS.


yes, selling cheap or feeding to my african cichlids depending if there is demand for them here or not, im going to wait till i have lots of shrimplets from them tho before i do that


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

thefishwife said:


> nice setup you have there, am curious about the lights, whats the link for them?


the light is the stock one that comes with an ebi and you can order additional ones from our sponsor pets and ponds for 31 bucks each, not sure if you can get them locally as well but ninez teal'c and i do regular group orders from there for buffers and NLS

heres the link - Fluval 13 Watt Mini Power Compact Light Fixture - With Polished Reflector (Item Currently Unavailable) - Pets & Ponds


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

smiladon came by and took a couple stems of limnophila aquatica off my hands, got 2 more waiting for morainy, think im done thinning it out for now and ready for a little patch of a carpeting plant up front
id like to eventually change the tree's moss to flame moss too


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i smashed up some lava rock with a hammer to create a little rubble pile around the tree, i got 2 new flower shrimp and supposedly a rubble pile like this will encourage freshwater 'pods for them to feed on
heres some pics taken this morning, the first one is a flower shrimp, i got 2 from IPU richmond yesterday theyre huuuge, one molted last night and i think he is currently hiding inside the tree cuz i cant see him anywhere else.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

more flower shrimp pics, gives you an idea of its size under the filter
















theres an amano shrimp to the left ive had for over 6 months the flower shrimp totally dwarfs it hehe


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

*Ebi tank with pics, new light arrived *

Ooo.... Double light!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Mike, that rubble pile looks really good around the ceramic tree. And that flower shrimp is huge! Not like a flower at all, more like Godzilla! I'm surprised that the other shrimp don't run in the other direction!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

hehe actually i saw a crystal black shrimp riding on its back earlier and cleaning it off it looked pretty funny


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

so apparently the 2nd flower shrimp isnt in the tree cuz i just found him under the desk here, guess its time to start leaving the lid on the ebi

at least theyre only 8 bucks, but now i have to go back tomorow and get another lol

i was worried these shrimps might be big/strong enough to get out, worries confirmed...

does anyone know how to sex these things so that when i go back tomorow i can try to get one of the opposite sex? what do you look for?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

just looked up the flower shrimp and apparently these are also whats known as bamboo shrimp or wood shrimp or asian fan shrimp
supposedly they need more salinity for the larval stage like amano shrimp so breeding wouldnt be successful in this tank, so im probably not going to bother getting a second one altho i rly like them 

i wonder if since the larvae like salty water if theyl be ok in the salty african tanks i keep? if so i might get 2 more tomorow 1 for each of those tanks..

the amanos i had in there were fine for several months


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Mike, you can distinguish male/females really easily because males have a much thicker pair of front legs (the first two of the 6 "walking" legs behind the filter feeding legs). Take a look here for pics:

Banana wood shrimp.

Anyways, they didn't have any males at IPU Burnaby last week when I checked. Patrick also carries these shrimp (listed as "mountain fan shrimp" on the website), so he might have some males if you can't find them in the Richmond store.

And yes, due to their size, it wouldn't be too difficult for them to escape from an open-top tank, although from my experience, they are extremely calm and docile most of the time, and it takes a lot to really startle them to make them "jump".

Oh, and Morainy, they are known as "flower" shrimp because their filter feeding appendages resembles a flower, but they are indeed large


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

wsl said:


> Hey Mike, you can distinguish male/females really easily because males have a much thicker pair of front legs (the first two of the 6 "walking" legs behind the filter feeding legs). Take a look here for pics:
> 
> Banana wood shrimp.
> 
> ...


i really like them but i think i'll stick to just one in this tank so they arent competing for food since they wont breed anyways

do you think they can take GH and KH of 15 like amanos??

i got some "marinium zooplankton, suspended phytoplanktonic particles for filter feeders" too im going to put in mebbe 3x a week to make sure he has food

and his name will be chuck norris, cuz i just noticed him kick a CBS that got too close


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> i really like them but i think i'll stick to just one in this tank so they arent competing for food since they wont breed anyways
> 
> do you think they can take GH and KH of 15 like amanos??
> 
> ...


Hello Mike.

They can tolerate higher GH and KH like Amanos, BUT with your CBS, you'll want to keep your GH/KH fairly low (in the 3-5 degree range). They can filter out finely crushed flake food as well. I found mine did like to hide alot though. They will also 'comb' fine leafed plants and various mosses for food as well. I wish my ammonia spike over the summer didn't kill all mine .

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> Hello Mike.
> 
> They can tolerate higher GH and KH like Amanos, BUT with your CBS, you'll want to keep your GH/KH fairly low (in the 3-5 degree range). They can filter out finely crushed flake food as well. I found mine did like to hide alot though. They will also 'comb' fine leafed plants and various mosses for food as well. I wish my ammonia spike over the summer didn't kill all mine .
> 
> ...


cool, i was thinking of putting one in with my gobies


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

im definately going to get a couple more bamboo shrimps tomorow, watching these guys eat is really neat, il put 1 more in the ebi and 1 in with my gobies and see how it does

i found that if i mix the zooplankton stuff in a little container with water i can use a pipet to shoot it straight into their fans, ensuring they get tons of food, what they miss will circulate around in the tank and either theyl get it or the other shrimps will


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

*Ebi tank with pics, new light arrived *

Where did u get your flower/bamboo shrimp, I have been looking for one too...


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

I saw quite a few at IPU a few weeks ago. Mykiss should have a few as well.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

mysticalnet said:


> Where did u get your flower/bamboo shrimp, I have been looking for one too...


yep its from ipu in richmond, was 7.99

heres a video i just took of the fan shrimp feeding, this is 15 mins or so after i pipetted some plankton into his fans so hes still feeding off of whats left in the current


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

r these bamboo shrimps easy to take care of like the cherries? they look very entertaining. im thinking of picking one up if they can live in my cherry/CRS tank


----------

